# T3i Durability



## FireMedic772 (Feb 8, 2013)

Just wondering how huge of a difference the weather sealing and construction makes on the higher-end Canon's versus the consumer level (T3i and such) camera's that don't have those kind of bragging rights. I'm more or less asking for other experiences to compare with mine to find the overall ruggedness of them. This popped into my head today when a fire class used the burn room (closed 10 foot by 7 foot "bedroom" simulator) and I decided to take my camera out and take pictures. I had it exposed to +600 degree temperatures, blasted from the hoses, go from hot to freezing in seconds, and just be beaten up really. Basically this thing became part of my gear for the day. I was very very impressed at how well it held up. I'd like to hear back on how well this will hold up again and again because I'd like to be more comfortable with it in non-ideal conditions.


----------



## FireMedic772 (Feb 10, 2013)

So I guess nobody really has any thoughts about it. Here's some pictures from it. They were the best I could do with my last minute decision to even bring the camera. Could have maybe took the extra second to grabbed the fish-eye but no big deal. The third shot of the fire was when we opened the door to show them how we set the room up prior to their attack. We let it cook up build a nice thermal layer and let them go in and break it up and attack the fire. The rest were taken from in the room after following in the team. Not many people get to see this so very glad I brought my camera.


----------



## Snowtographer (Feb 15, 2013)

I can't really speak to the durability of the T3i, but I don't think you should be risking it in those conditions either way. Those are TERRIBLE shooting conditions, it looks like there are even structural supports ruining some of your pictures. You would be much better served getting a waterproof camera, even a GoPro and taking pictures with that- the quality of the glass and the sensor (really the only reasons to use an SLR over anything else in those conditions) aren't really contributing to your pictures.

My biggest concern would be the heat vaporizing lubricants in your lens and fogging the inside. I think it's good that you're at least using a digital camera, I couldn't imagine what the heat would do to the poor light seals!

Setting up the GoPro on the end of the hose or one of the trainees in intervalometer mode would be a very cool view! POV firefighting isn't something you see too often.


----------



## Overread (Feb 15, 2013)

FireMedic - chances are most of us simply don't have the experience of taking a DSLR into a fire like that to give a comment. You're pushing way into the extremes of what the camera can take  so chances are if someone is going to find out what the limits are its going to be you as you push them. 

I've seen a 7D survive Arctic shooting conditions where the only problem (that all cameras have) was the batteries draining down faster and needing to be re-warmed to restore some of their charge. But otherwise it got caked in snow and frost and kept on shooting. 

Kai has also set the 7D on fire itself and it survived 




not the most serious of tests ,but it gives some idea.


----------



## FireMedic772 (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. Yea I know it wasn't ideal shooting conditions. I would have worked it better had I used either the kit or fish eye lens to widen the view. I agree that a go pro would be sweet for sure it's just not in my budget at the moment. My goal is to one day upgrade to something more rigid for sure. Either a 6D or 5D. All in all I am impressed on how it lasted though no complaints to be had. They liked the pictures of themselves and we all had fun.


----------



## Overread (Feb 15, 2013)

Personally I'd look for an old second hand 1D camera - best of the best for build quality and even though its older it can still do very well. A MIII or MIV would be ideal though I suspect that a MII can do very well (I've less idea about how good first gen 1D are compared to modern cameras)


----------



## FireMedic772 (Feb 15, 2013)

Awesome thanks. I've always been known to benchmark everything I own so when I get the money I'll definitely be looking to see where that can go too. Hopefully I can get both one of those full frames and a go pro because I do want to do some helmet cam action. I was going to get one but I had to cancel.


----------



## Snowtographer (Feb 15, 2013)

FireMedic772 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Yea I know it wasn't ideal shooting conditions. I would have worked it better had I used either the kit or fish eye lens to widen the view. I agree that a go pro would be sweet for sure it's just not in my budget at the moment. My goal is to one day upgrade to something more rigid for sure. Either a 6D or 5D. All in all I am impressed on how it lasted though no complaints to be had. They liked the pictures of themselves and we all had fun.



That is so cool, I know would be happy too if I had someone taking my picture in that situation!

GoPros go for nothing used, and even the first gen HD took awesome stills with more than 170 degrees in the frame. I know I've seen a couple for sale around here for less than $100. I don't want to sound like a broken record pushing the GoPro- but keep in mind it's much cheaper in the long run than killing your body or lens or both.

How much do you plan to do this to your camera? I think that is the most important factor in deciding what approach to take here.

Thank you so much for posting those pictures, it's just something you never really get to see.

I'd be curious to see what the pictures would look like with a flash too


----------



## FireMedic772 (Feb 15, 2013)

Snowtographer said:


> FireMedic772 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the feedback. Yea I know it wasn't ideal shooting conditions. I would have worked it better had I used either the kit or fish eye lens to widen the view. I agree that a go pro would be sweet for sure it's just not in my budget at the moment. My goal is to one day upgrade to something more rigid for sure. Either a 6D or 5D. All in all I am impressed on how it lasted though no complaints to be had. They liked the pictures of themselves and we all had fun.
> ...



Yea no problem. I wish we wouldn't have ran the smoke generator so everything was more clear but it was tied in and it would have delayed things to turn it off. The next time I get a chance I'll be more intelligent and grab a wider lens. But yea I guess my uncle has a go pro 3 black edition so I'll ask him to borrow it next time the opportunity comes up. I have more pictures of just the crew I'll share below.


----------



## Justman1020 (Feb 16, 2013)

If you can't afford a gopro, look into contour. I have a contour, my father is a firefighter, and he has borrowed it on a few occasions.


----------

